
Show HN: Start a minecraft server on user join - jaredallard
https://github.com/jaredallard/minecraft-preempt
======
jaredallard
Hey everyone -- figured people might find this interesting. I wrote a
basically "minecraft realms" sort of server that starts the server on join,
and informs the users when the server has been "hibernated". Eventually it'll
stop it when there is no activity for an amount of time as well.

------
adonnjohn
I feel really dumb that I never wrote this for myself. Thanks for sharing,
have definitely had this problem plenty of times.

